# Cubbing season?



## madgirl (22 August 2007)

When does it usualy start???


----------



## kick_On (22 August 2007)

autumn hunting varies, but around our way starts 1st weekend after august bank holiday


----------



## matty007 (22 August 2007)

Cant think of anything better to do with your time than killing baby foxes!!!. Lovely folk!!!!.....


----------



## icemaiden113 (22 August 2007)

Normally cubbing starts after bank holiday august but depends on where you are and the weather  and of course the F&amp;M restrictions we have at the minute!
Happy Hunting!


----------



## madgirl (22 August 2007)

Thanks, got time to go before school then 

BTW it isn't killing the baby foxes.


----------



## Starbucks (22 August 2007)

Ssshhhh, it's called autumn hunting now!  

Our hounds haven't started hound exercise yet due to F&amp;M.


----------



## madgirl (22 August 2007)

Whoops sorry, meant autumn hunting lol!


----------



## severnmiles (23 August 2007)

Well our lot were on bikes before F&amp;M hit (if no more cases we should be back on track Sept 10th).  They'd be out on foot twice a week sock hunting now and then start on horses on the first week of Sept.


----------



## soggy (24 August 2007)

Arh! I just love cub hunting. Early misty mornings, watching the new entry learning the ropes, and now in addition to all that I get a chance to wander around with a shotgun as well. Marvellous! 




Oh by the way I couldn't hit a barn from the inside the barn its self. But we have to abide by the law. LOL


----------



## severnmiles (24 August 2007)

Actually sogs good point...

If you maim and there's a chance its going to get away albeit on three legs are you allowed by law that is to dispatch it with the hounds?  Or do you have to carry on taking pot shots?


----------



## Eagle_day (24 August 2007)

Heaven knows. This is probably the relevant exemption from the Hunting Act:

Rescue of wild mammal
8 (1) The hunting of a wild mammal is exempt if the conditions in this paragraph are satisfied. 
(2) The first condition is that the hunter reasonably believes that the wild mammal is or may be injured. 
(3) The second condition is that the hunting is undertaken for the purpose of relieving the wild mammals suffering. 
(4) The third condition is that the hunting does not involve the use of more than two dogs. 
(5) The fourth condition is that the hunting does not involve the use of a dog below ground. 
(6) The fifth condition is that the hunting takes place 
(a) on land which belongs to the hunter, 
(b) on land which he has been given permission to use for the purpose by the occupier or, in the case of unoccupied land, by a person to whom it belongs, or 
(c) with the authority of a constable. 
(7) The sixth condition is that 
(a) reasonable steps are taken for the purpose of ensuring that as soon as possible after the wild mammal is found appropriate action (if any) is taken to relieve its suffering, and 
(b) in particular, each dog used in the hunt is kept under sufficiently close control to ensure that it does not prevent or obstruct achievement of the objective in paragraph (a). 
(8) The seventh condition is that the wild mammal was not harmed for the purpose of enabling it to be hunted in reliance upon this paragraph.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (24 August 2007)

our first cubbing meet is supposed to be the 8th sept, but hound exercise was put on hold due to F&amp;M, but should start again soon.


----------



## brighteyes (25 August 2007)

Round here we have 'Hound Ambles' - we are very civilised.


----------



## monica987 (31 August 2007)

My friend said the 1st one near us fleur is going out tomorrow morning!


----------



## Dotilas (3 September 2007)

I've been out this morning, started on Friday here


----------

